

How should I spend my eBay/PayPal class action lawsuit settlement? - sfjustin
http://i.imgur.com/W9gqI.jpg

======
anigbrowl
Don't; put it to work for you by investing it instead. At current interest
rates you could double your money within mere decades.

~~~
sfjustin
Yeah was thinking of going t-bills. Either that, or ETF.

